# Scratched paint. How to deal with it



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

I have a scratch (scuff) on my drivers door which I would say is not through the clear coat. I certainly cant catch my nail on it.

What would be the best way to deal with it as I am worried about cutting through the top coat.

The car is a nissan 370z so I know the paint quality is not best.

Here is a pic.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, bit the bullet. When in the direction of the scratch with some 3000grit to see how quickly the scratches are removed. It turns out they were not too deep.

So now I ran some megs compound over a couple of times by hand and I am almost back to a nice clear top coat. Slightly milky at the moment but not much work needed to sort now.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could have polished that out without the need for wet sanding IMO however it looks much better.:buffer:


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

7.5/10 for the crotch shot


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

phazer said:


> 7.5/10 for the crotch shot


I need to up my game..

Mankini's coming out next time!


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Call your local smart repair guy I'm sure he will sort that for a couple of quid


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

SamD said:


> Call your local smart repair guy I'm sure he will sort that for a couple of quid


Thanks Sam, although I've managed to do a pretty decent job. Its not difficult just nervous on this car but got it done and also sorted another obvious scratch on the bonnet.

Its looking pretty good. Just got to try and keep it that way now..


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Striking through without the ability to repair can make using sand paper on your car extremely scary.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

SamD said:


> Striking through without the ability to repair can make using sand paper on your car extremely scary.


Definitely. I managed to get it level using 3000grit. Then got the clear back using some megs light cut compound.

Next, getting the car ready for winter.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

There is a tiny line left no longer than a cm that was slightly deeper than the rest and now its only really noticeable under certain light. 

Its gonna have to stay as I'm not brave enough to take off any more..

Sad thing is, I think I know how I got the scratch in the first place having almost made the same mistake again.


----------

